# Drive from Venice - Germany?



## g4fishing (Apr 16, 2008)

Is a drive from Venice to Cologne doable in one long day?


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, in a long day it is possible - very easy actually. But, indeed, a long day.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 17, 2008)

*travel*

A train ride would be more scenic and more relaxing.


----------



## RIMike (Apr 17, 2008)

*I agree with this...take the Train*



Jimster said:


> A train ride would be more scenic and more relaxing.



I did this trip on a tour bus once...never again.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 18, 2008)

One way to get a lot of perspective is to go to Bimmerfest and check the forum on European Delivery http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=25

Lots of people pick up a BMW and drive to Venice. Do a search there and you will get lots of info. Koln is further North but the threads for Munich - Venice will give you some good insight.

Cheers


----------



## g4fishing (Apr 27, 2008)

*thanks*

Thank you for the helpful replies.  Greg


----------



## abdibile (Apr 27, 2008)

I would recommend spending one night or even a day in Munich. 

That is probably the best town to visit in Germany.

Then the trip is split about equally to two days and you have time to enjoy the alps and other nice places instead of hurrying to reach your goal in time.


----------

